# Projektierung eines Sentron PAC3200 mit Zenon



## Webwuschel (28 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe gerade vor einem Problem und zwar soll ich mit der Software Zenon von Copa-Data den Zugriff auf einen Energiezähler vom Typ Siemens Sentron PAC3200 via Modbus TCP/IP realisieren. 

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich Zenon beibringen soll dass er mit dem Sentron eine Verbindung aufbaut um die dortigen Anzeigewerte auszulesen. 

Hat das hier schonmal jemand realisiert?  Bin über jede hilfreiche Antwort dankbar! 

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Oktober 2016)

Ohne jetzt Zenon zu kennen, würde ich sagen du legst einen Teilnehmer mit dem Protokoll Modbus-TCP an, mit der IP-Adresse des Sentron PAC. Dann legst du dir Variablen an, mit den im Handbuch des PAC angegebenen Registeradressen. Aus den dort angegebenen Function Codes weißt du, um welche Registerart es sich dabei handelt.


----------



## Webwuschel (30 Oktober 2016)

danke für die Info, werds mal morgen probieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------

